# Today is not going to be a good one



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

For the last few months I have been dealing with cancer. I have adhered to all the Dr.s orders and have had all tests ran that she ask for. I got the phone call Thursday that I had an emergency meeting with her today at 1:20 . months of tests and blood draws only to end up like this.. I haven't really slept for 3 days now and I fear the worst is gunna slap me up side the head today. 
Nurse ratchet has been a great help in reassuring me that all will be ok.. but after the ultrasound on my innards Thursday and the tech just looking at 1 spot and taking pics I fear the worst.
I have no energy or desire to even play my guitar. 1:20 today is going to change my life I fear. I just wished they would prescribe me to something that makes me not think about it.
if I can make it thru 1 more hunting season I might be happy...
You guys take care of Squid...sad3sm


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Chin up bud! Praying for a great prognosis and outcome. Keep us posted.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

everythings gonna be ok jq. hang in there buddy.prayers sent.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Prayers going out to you my friend. I pray that you find peace in the outcome of this meeting. It has been tough to endure what you have been going through, which only proves to me that you are a fighter, especially this weekend. Prayer warriors take heed and gather round in JQs time of need. Ask for the healing grace of the greatest physician known to all men. In Jesus name we pray. Amen.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Best of luck!

Later
R3F


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Prayers.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Prayers for good news from your doctor. Stay strong Randall.


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

Prayer sent.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Prayers sent.
Ken


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

With today's Medical technology and the best in the nation medical center right here in Houston, I truly feel you will be able to beat this if the worst is discussed.
Might be a Guitar pick you swallowed, who knows 
Keep a positive outlook, and that alone has have proven to be beneficial in the wellness of out bodies.
Man, you can do this, nothing but a speed bump in life.
Keep on trucking
The man upstairs will be looking after you, and I will send a prayer asking him to be paying special attention to this one bad dude guitar picker.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Never met you Randall but your cheese makin, guitar playing, rat killin self is going to be fine. No matter what happens.

Sent up for you man.


----------



## Pops 58 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Prayers for you*

DO NOT GIVE UP!!

I got the news 14 years ago, yes it changed my life and my families but things are great now. Take care and if I can help in any way to get you through this let me know. I will add you to our prayer list.

Pops


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Prayers for good news. God Bless.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Prayers up for you JQ!

You aren't beat unless you give up....stay strong and fight.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Prayers sent!

Cliff


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Come on Buckaroo! You got this! Plus, you don't want Nurse Ratchet to spend your vast inheritance on, "Fancy Sofas!" You've got 1,000's of mediocre songs left in you, and a few great ones!  You got this!


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Prayers to you JQ!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Cancer sucks no doubt. Keep your head up no matter the diagnosis. Your will and positive attitude will go a long way in your treatment.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thoughts and Prayers


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Best of luck to you JQ.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Hang in there. Like someone else said, the technology today is pretty amazing. People come here to Houston from all over the world for treatment. Prayers sent your way JQ.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My 27th bday MD Anderson told me to go home and die that they couldnt help me and call everyone I love cuz in a week or so I wouldn't be here. 4 other specialist oncologists told me they just don't treat people that are this far gone. Dr. Conlin did.... I fought death for over a year. Coming up I'll be 42 in February. 13 years in full remission.....

Keep a strong mindset and do what you love. Know that your body made it and your body can fix it.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Best of luck to you .. be positive the mind is a powerful thing ..


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Stay positive and trust God, for he is great. My prayers to you.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

My prayers are added to all of the above. Whatever the news, I bet your Dr. has a plan that will fix whatever has gone wrong.


----------



## Austincountyag (Feb 25, 2015)

STAY POSITIVE! God is one helluva drug and can do amazing things when you least expect it


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Stay very positive. You have a few more riffs to play. Prayers for good outcome.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers for you! Stay strong and you can beat this.....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Attitude and a good plan. Don't build up with stress, let it go.


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

Prayers and positive thinking. For me, talking about this kind of stuff helps. I can empathized, I really hate the waiting.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Stay positive and strong


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

bill said:


> Attitude and a good plan. Don't build up with stress, let it go.


This!

I'm going on 11 years in remission. Keep your chin up and stay positive.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers up for Johnny


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

You are in my prayers for a full and complete recovery. The medical world can work miracles today. Stay strong.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Prayers up for you JQ. I know how you feel, not knowing what is going to happen. When I had a kidney removed, due to a cancerous tumor, I felt like it was the end of the world.But, 3 years later, I am still here.The technology today is amazing, they really can do miracles.Try and be positive,it may be nothing to worry about. Keep us posted. The power of 2cool prayers will help, I am a firm believer in this.You have a lot of people pulling for you. Get out your guitar and play the **** out of it!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hang tough, Ol Buddy.. You can whip this.. Those pix you posted are skin CA..but look like the 'good' kind...basal and/or squamous cell..and nowadays that is a walk in the park for the Docs to knock out.. Melanoma is the baddie...but even that can be whipped with chemo and/or radiation nowadays.. I been fighting it for 20 years now and I am still as good as I ever wuz.

Prayers from me probably wouldn't do no good...but I'll give it a shot.. You will be hanging in here for decades to come with everyone pulling for you...and your own tough self . Just get a positive attitude..as others say...

It WILL help...:cheers:


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers up for you JQ!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Prayer sent up for you Randall. Keep a positive attitude and have faith.
God bless!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers sent JQ. Like others said attitude can make a difference.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Prayers for you JQ.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Praying for good outcome, hang in there 

.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

ok im awake again. I thank all of you for your prayers and kind words..
I feel like im gunna need a liver donor or maybe a spleen. Ill just screw it up too tho.
In reality I feel fine altho I have this going on. 
Jim those pics were a small part of the problem. you don't want to see my face. this crapp has spread all over me.. I have 2 nurses researching it and its a symptom of Hep C. called Prurigo Nodularis (PN) or Porphyria Cutanea Tarda (PCT) GET ME SOME CAPSASAICIN!!!!!!!!!!! PHAMA....:smile:
The ultrasound showed something wrong with my liver and hep C aint helping it none.. I don't know where or how I acquired it but its has dug itself in like a tic and just went wild in the last 3 months...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> For the last few months I have been dealing with cancer. I have adhered to all the Dr.s orders and have had all tests ran that she ask for. I got the phone call Thursday that I had an emergency meeting with her today at 1:20 . months of tests and blood draws only to end up like this.. I haven't really slept for 3 days now and I fear the worst is gunna slap me up side the head today.


That type of call strikes me as cruel and unusual punishment. No insult intended to the medical profession, but ..... that isn't right.
However, I have heard stories similar to yours and the news didn't end up being bad. In fact, it happened to my best old friend that I have known since the 60's, and he is fine.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I pray for good news and peace for you.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Best of luck buddy. You probably got the Hep C from one of those flowery couches.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

My wife had a mammogram eight years ago. Dr's office called when they got the results and said "Dr. needs to see you.....and bring your husband". Don't know why they do things like that.

She's now 7 years cancer free. Modern medicine is unreal.

JQ, God has a plan for you...

Peace.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

They told my wife she had Stomach cancer. Fast forward a couple of months and they said "sorry we were mistaken" Thanks Doc

Deal with it as it comes.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Dang Randall. I just saw a commercial on the telly the other day sayin all "baby boomers" should get tested for hep C. I'll tell mama to schedule us for the test. Meanwhile, as everyone else has said, FIGHT for your life bro. Never give up!


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers sent.


----------



## coolbeing (Jun 12, 2010)

Prayers Sent.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Praying for you JQ


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Prayer sent for you.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Be Strong JQ you gonna beat whatever it is.
My Prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Stay positive. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

We are all rooting for you.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Prayers up - I let God take care of things like this.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

JQ, First of all, prayers sent. I know you know this but a positive attitude will enhance healing. That is my prayer for you, to keep your chin up and have hope. You CAN beat this!


----------



## Fishin4tails (Oct 24, 2016)

JQ, I'm new on the forum, but have a friend that had his Dr's call an emergency meeting for him. It wasn't that it was horrible news, it was that they didn't want to waste anytime treating his problem. They wanted to get started asap while treating it was easier. Keep your spirits up and think positive thoughts. I am also sending up prayers for you. Hang in there.


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Prayers Brutha! Kick it's arse...


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Prayers up for you Randall!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Prayers from my house to yours old buddy. 

TH


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Praying for you and for your emotions to be at ease.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

IOP Hang in there!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

65 2coolers in yore corner, Buddy.... Can't hurt nuthin'.....


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

My first thought then I read your post about Hep C was, "Get on acidophilus, stat." Not sure why other than I think its the end all be all for overall inner body health. I thought I'd do a quick check to see if any research had been done on it with Hep C and the first thing I pull up is this: http://doctorklaper.com/answers/answers04/. Please check into this, it has shown very positive results. And, as I breath on my nails and polish them on my shoulder, I'd like to point out that acidophilus is part of this studies treatment plan. 

i am a firm believer that our bodies are made to heal themselves if we give them the right tools to work with. Maybe you need acidophilus in your toolbox. HEB sells a live culture liquid form in the refrigerated section of the Health aisles. The one I get is in a brown bottle and taste like Sour Apple Jolly Ranchers. Its around $16/bottle.

You can write a song about it. I bet there isn't a song around called Acidophilus Blues. :rotfl:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I know what you are going through. I had the same week in purgatory about 12 years ago. After that long week the doc looked me in the eye and said you have cancer BUT we can cure it!
It was not easy but after two months of radiation I got the good word to ring that big bell in the clinic waiting room.
I say this to let you know that regardless of all the fear that there is a much better chance of cure than the alternitive,
Chin up. It will be fine.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers going up


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Well IM BACK FROM THE DR VISIT... 
First off I would like to say thanks to all of you again.
Ok here is the spill.. First the DR. asked me what I was here for. I had a few contortions hit my face and said your nurse called me Thursday and said you wanted to see me for an emergency appointment..
So she got on her computer and looked me up... I don't have liver cancer, I don't even have syrosis. I do have a fatty liver.. Ha.. Just another way to suck my bank account and make me worry..
I will be needing you all to pop a top and drink a beer for me since Nurse Ratchet has now cut me off.
All in all it was a bullchit way to get more money.. My main concern was pushed at her today.. get rid of the hep c and get rid of the bumps that are plaguing me. she finaly gave a me a prescription to make them stop itching and something to help me sleep.
im gunna sleep like a baby tonight...
love ya all and god bless
:cheers:


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

That's great news Randall! I'm glad for you sir! The power of prayer strikes again.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Great News!!! I will drink 1 or 12 for you tonight :cheers:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Awesome news man! I got your drinking covered as well! 

Relax, and count your blessings... (I really need to take my own advice on this one.)

Wear your chaps, and throw some candy at the Trick or Treater's tonight!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

What a relief! Good for you!


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Great News!!! And just look a few hours ago you was getting us ready to rent a backhoe.:cheers:


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Get some acidophilus anyway. Its good for you!! Welcome to the Fatty Liver Club. Wish my liver was all that was fat. lol


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome news brother. Glad to hear it. I would have a "word" with the "nurse" about the emergency visit.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Really good news there JQ, glad for you. Stick to the nurses advice.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

When I read your post this morning I was hoping it was gunna be a good visit. Can't believe I was right for a change.

I will have a couple Seagram's 7' & H2O's for ya and then a couple ice cold NATTIES.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Great news!! I've been watching this thread all day hoping for the best.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great news JQ. They told me last year that I had a fatty liver, lay off fried food and beer and it will be alright.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> 65 2coolers in yore corner, Buddy.... Can't hurt nuthin'.....


More than that! Some of us just haven't seen the thread yet! 

I have also saw the update. Good to hear JQ.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Amazing how 2coolers prayers seem to work out almost every time...

Pay attention to that Doc though.. You ain't as young as you used to be..LOL


----------



## HUSTLETOWN70 (Jun 17, 2016)

*God is good*

I dont post much in here, but have always enjoyed reading JQ's posts....that being said....Glad you are gonna be around to keep us entertained with your posts....By the way....Did you ever end up finding that BIG FOOT thing?


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Wonderful news! So sorry they put you thru that...but I bet it will make you behave a little better!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Great News JQ


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Good deal JQ!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

2cool!!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Yee cotton picken haw.I'll drink the next 30 to you.'bout time we had some good news on here.A halloween for you to always remember.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Well IM BACK FROM THE DR VISIT...
> First off I would like to say thanks to all of you again.
> Ok here is the spill.. First the DR. asked me what I was here for. I had a few contortions hit my face and said your nurse called me Thursday and said you wanted to see me for an emergency appointment..
> So she got on her computer and looked me up... I don't have liver cancer, I don't even have syrosis. I do have a fatty liver.. Ha.. Just another way to suck my bank account and make me worry..
> ...


Glad to hear the news but don't discount that fatty liver. My wife has been diagnosed with it several times over the last few years. She would eat better for a while and then go back to the bad habits and it would come back. She now has cirrhosis and just hoping she can hold off the need for a transplant. She has never been a drinker and does not have hep c.

Take care of yourself and hang around a while longer.

Cliff


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Good news Randall and don't be a wuss. Tell Ratchet to go to the store and bring you a 12 pac! I ain't drank a beer in a week or so and I'm gonna pop a top here in just a minute and git ready to scare the schwit outa some trick or treaters in your honor!

On another note, my sweetie is startin her "mega colon blow" treatment as I type. That poor girl gonna have her first colonoscopy in the morning! Your problem ain't all that bad!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Wait, What?
Damm that was a short-lived party....
Glad you got good news, the rats, not so much.
Get back to your rat-killin, you ain't going nowhere. 
2cool has spoken.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Good news JQ


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

and again He answers with good news. Gotta love it! Next time there is a need...put it in God's hands. There is nothing too big for Him to take care of. Besides, for us folks worrying is only the intrest on time. Take care! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Well IM BACK FROM THE DR VISIT...
> First off I would like to say thanks to all of you again.
> Ok here is the spill.. First the DR. asked me what I was here for. I had a few contortions hit my face and said your nurse called me Thursday and said you wanted to see me for an emergency appointment..
> So she got on her computer and looked me up... I don't have liver cancer, I don't even have syrosis. I do have a fatty liver.. Ha.. Just another way to suck my bank account and make me worry..
> ...


Suck your bank account? Really?.Good news, none the less.You can live with a "Fatty liver"


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

my dr's office called me on a friday evening about 6:30 pm once saying very important to call back asap concerning test results called back to no answer, freaked all weekend until monday morning when she answered my email saying it was just a courtesy call letting me know everything was ok,, i said " please dont have them do that anymore or leave a message saying everything was ok


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

You can handle that.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wonderful news Randall!
It seems the medical community would realize how some of their messages can affect us. I have had good luck with and really respect the medical profession, but yours is not the first story I have heard along those lines.

Play your guitar, and make yourself one of those fancy dishes of food you are known for creating.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

I feel the need to hear a good run on your guitar. Don't worry about the beer. I will go to store and get a 12 pack to drink in your place.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Spirit said:


> Get some acidophilus anyway. Its good for you!! Welcome to the Fatty Liver Club. Wish my liver was all that was fat. lol


Don't give out to much false hope on natural substances working. I'm in the 50% of people on that don't respond to natural substances. I can take a whole bottle of melatonin with no effect. My wife on the other hand can look at the bottle and get sleepy. 
Wish the natural stuff did work on me, but they don't. 
So it's back like the old commercial used to say, "better living thru chemistry.

Anyway guy I'm glad it's going to work out for you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> Good news Randall and don't be a wuss. Tell Ratchet to go to the store and bring you a 12 pac! I ain't drank a beer in a week or so and I'm gonna pop a top here in just a minute and git ready to scare the schwit outa some trick or treaters in your honor!
> 
> On another note, my sweetie is startin her "mega colon blow" treatment as I type. That poor girl gonna have her first colonoscopy in the morning! Your problem ain't all that bad!


 I wrote a song about that colon blow thing.. wanna hear it here it goes...




 :rotfl:


----------



## TheBeardedFisherman (Sep 25, 2013)

Ur squid told me what was going on with u the other day. Glad to hear u got some good news today! I know she was really worried about it. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

TheBeardedFisherman said:


> Ur squid told me what was going on with u the other day. Glad to hear u got some good news today! I know she was really worried about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


 Thank ya Josey


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Hang in there Johnny Quest! Lots of us sending prayers for you including me.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I sent you a care package home with Squid - hope you enjoy the fresh backstrap and tenderloin. We are all glad to hear the news.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Sea Aggie said:


> I sent you a care package home with Squid - hope you enjoy the fresh backstrap and tenderloin. We are all glad to hear the news.


 Thanks a tun Rick. Squid is bringing it over after work today... thumbs up!!!!!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Hallelujah!!!! Great news sir!!! Now, stop scaring the schitt out of us JQ!!! Hope your sleep was good!!!

T-BONE (tpool)


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

Praise God!!!! Glad youre okay dude!!!


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Thanks a tun Rick. Squid is bringing it over after work today... thumbs up!!!!!


My pleasure. Let me know if you want more...


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

The power of Prayer, especially by a large group, is an awesome thing!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

I knew everything would turn out alright, because I haven't had a chance to have a good Ole fashion guitar duel with your arse yet, guess I better buy an amp now lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Pretty dang cool.


----------

